# [WIFI] ACX Driver

## loopx

Hi, 

I need to re-install a Wifi network card in my computer ... unfortunately, I'm now in stable mode and I'm not able to found the ACX driver in the kernel ... How should I install it ? With the "acx" package ? Has not yet been included into the kernel tree ???

Here is the card :

```

09:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

```

Thanks

EDIT: this s*** is very impressive :

```

loop acx-firmware # emerge acx

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207

 * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kazer.org/acx-firmware-20060207.tar.bz2'

--2011-11-11 13:54:30--  http://www.kazer.org/acx-firmware-20060207.tar.bz2

Résolution de www.kazer.org... 88.190.22.99

Connexion vers www.kazer.org|88.190.22.99|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...404 Not Found

2011-11-11 13:54:30 ERREUR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'acx-firmware-20060207.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207', Log file:

 *  '/mnt/data/gentoo/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207, Log file:

>>>  '/mnt/data/gentoo/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207', Log file:

 *  '/mnt/data/gentoo/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-firmware-20060207/temp/build.log'

```

... and now ????

----------

## DONAHUE

http://www.kazer.org/acx-firmware-20060207.tar.bz2 returns

 Oops! Page Not Found

The server returned a 404 response.

so: the firmware page has moved or looks like a courtesy host stopped being courteous  

Found http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/acx100/index.php?title=Firmware

which lead to http://web.archive.org/web/20060510135035/http://acx100.erley.org/acx_fw/acx1xx.htm where you might find what you need

might want to file a bug, there may still be a maintainer

----------

## bob doe

I had logged this back almost a year ago:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351078

----------

